# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Các sản phẩm gia công CNC >  CKD product's - Chế tạo mẫu với máy CNC (phay, tiện v.v...)

## CKD

*CKD product's - Chế tạo mẫu với máy CNC (phay, tiện v.v...)*

Chủ đề này CKD xin giới thiệu các chi tiết máy được gia công cắt gọt với máy phay, tiện hoặc bào CNC (phương pháp gia công có phoi hay có mạt gì gì đó)
Những chi tiết này được thự hiện làm chi tiết máy cho một con máy nào đó mà mình không tiện "sô" cả con máy lên.
Mỗi chi tiết có thể có một hoặc nhiều hình ảnh, ở một công đoạn nào đó tùy lúc đó mình có chăm chụp ảnh hay không.
Nếu mình còn nhớ được chế độ cắt lúc đó thì sẽ trình bày kèm theo để các bạn tham khảo thông số cắt mà mình dùng.

Nào, phay thôi  :Smile: 


Kết quả ra mớ này


Trước khi phay thì mình có in 3D mẫu để kiểm tra trước hình dạng thiết kế. Ok rồi mới chạy cnc nhôm.

----------

anhcos, Công Tôn Tiên Sinh, Ga con, nnk

----------


## CKD

Cái này là mặt Z của một con máy nhỏ với một cái mount nút vít me.

Chạy trên con máy rùa nên thông số thế này
- S2700
- F700-800
- dao 10 4F
- thổi ba via = khí nén.

Quá trình và kết quả

----------


## vusvus

Lại là dán keo nữa hả bác CKD

----------


## CKD

> Lại là dán keo nữa hả bác CKD


Không anh, kẹp chứ. Nhưng đang cắt biên nên chỉ kẹp phần phôi thừa thôi anh. Canh lấy phôi.

----------


## CKD

Cục nhôm to to trên cái máy nhỏ nhỏ  :Smile: 




*** Quá trình set dao có chút cẩu thả nên có chút tì vết. Nhưng không ảnh hưởng nhiều đến công dụng, nên chưa vứt thùng rác.

----------

biết tuốt, khoa.address, nhatson, ppgas

----------


## khoa.address

Đẹp quá anh!
Có máy lớn làm cái gì cũng thích.

----------


## CKD

Giải phẩu nối chân cho em nó  :Smile:

----------

motogia

----------


## CKD

Từ mẫu thử đến thực tế là cả một quá trình

----------

khoa.address, motogia

----------


## motogia

Bác CKD định làm Robot arm hay sao mà nhìn thấy vụ gia công kiểu này quen quen  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

> Bác CKD định làm Robot arm hay sao mà nhìn thấy vụ gia công kiểu này quen quen


Dạ làm multi axis thôi ạ.
Arm đang ấp ủ làm arm 3D printer để khè anh em chơi. Mà chưa sưu tầm đủ đồ + lúa chưa dư  :Smile:

----------

motogia

----------


## motogia

> Dạ làm multi axis thôi ạ.
> Arm đang ấp ủ làm arm 3D printer để khè anh em chơi. Mà chưa sưu tầm đủ đồ + lúa chưa dư


hoho, cái vụ này hay, em cũng đang hóng bác khè... hehehe :Smile:

----------


## CKD

Mẫu thì có nè bác

https://www.3ders.org/articles/20140...velopment.html


https://www.3ders.org/articles/20140...-printing.html

Dòng scara thì mình rành về nó, nên định làm theo như mẫu trên.
Kế hoạch là có đủ linh kiện, motor + giảm tốc + bearing. Đạt yêu cầu nhỏ + nhẹ thì sẽ tiến hành. Hiện tại harmonic size bé xíu (size 22-24mm gì đó) thì có rồi, nhưng tỉ số truyền lớn quá, sợ không đủ tốc, truyền đay thì kích thước bộ truyền lại to quá, không đẹp. Lại mấy cái ổ bi chổ khớp nữa v.v...

Định in 3D làm mẫu thử trước, mọi thứ ổn hết thì mới full alu. Mà thấy kháo nhau mẫu 3D thấy gớm nên đang lưỡng lự. Nếu có in thì chắc dím luôn, chừng nào có mẫu alu thì sô sau  :Big Grin: 

Mà có vẻ là nhiều bạn ngộ nhận công năng của máy in 3D. Nên khi nào rỗi chắc làm vài chủ đề giới thiệu công dụng, ưu/nhược điểm của một số mẫu máy in 3D giá rẻ dưới 10 củ (FDM và DLP). Mấy công nghệ in 3D giá cao kia VN nói chung và giới DIYer nói riêng khó mà đầu tư nổi nên xin khỏi giới thiệu.

----------

khoa.address, motogia, VuongAn

----------


## CKD

Làm cái còng cho motor

----------

haignition

----------


## VuongAn

> Mẫu thì có nè bác
> 
> https://www.3ders.org/articles/20140...velopment.html
> 
> 
> https://www.3ders.org/articles/20140...-printing.html
> 
> Dòng scara thì mình rành về nó, nên định làm theo như mẫu trên.
> Kế hoạch là có đủ linh kiện, motor + giảm tốc + bearing. Đạt yêu cầu nhỏ + nhẹ thì sẽ tiến hành. Hiện tại harmonic size bé xíu (size 22-24mm gì đó) thì có rồi, nhưng tỉ số truyền lớn quá, sợ không đủ tốc, truyền đay thì kích thước bộ truyền lại to quá, không đẹp. Lại mấy cái ổ bi chổ khớp nữa v.v...
> ...


Làm luôn bài hướng dẫn chi tiết và cách setup khi in 3D sao cho đẹp và nhanh nữa đi bác, em dùng máy FashForge Dreamer mà sao sản phẩm in chậm và ko được theo ý, nhất là những chi tiết nhỏ thì có khi bị thiếu nữa.
Em hóng bác viết bài về in 3D đấy ạ
Thanks bác

----------


## motogia

Máy đẹp quá bác CKD ui, thích kiểu bố trí động cơ step ở ngay trụ thân máy....

----------


## CKD

> Làm luôn bài hướng dẫn chi tiết và cách setup khi in 3D sao cho đẹp và nhanh nữa đi bác, em dùng máy FashForge Dreamer mà sao sản phẩm in chậm và ko được theo ý, nhất là những chi tiết nhỏ thì có khi bị thiếu nữa.
> Em hóng bác viết bài về in 3D đấy ạ
> Thanks bác





> Máy đẹp quá bác CKD ui, thích kiểu bố trí động cơ step ở ngay trụ thân máy....


Dạ, cái này là ý định soi mẫu và customize lại theo điều kiện linh kiện thực tế chứ chưa có tiến hành ạ.

Hiện đang có mấy bé wave gear size nhỏ, tỷ số truyền khá lớn, chạy vexta 5 phase.

Nhưng e là tốc độ sẽ quá chậm.

Sẽ thử nghiệm tốc độ max mà nó đáp ứng được rồi quyết định sau. Cũng có thể phải triển phương án dùng belt hoặc bánh răng hành tinh, chấp nhận độ rơ be bé  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

Cứ từ từ mà chạy, máy cùi mừ  :Smile:

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## CKD

Máy chậm thì ta cứ từ từ mà gậm.
Dao hợp kim 6, 2 me, r1
Feed 400
Speed 2400
Stepdown 0.2, cho phần côn.

----------

Ga con, khoa.address, sieunhim

----------


## sieunhim

Làm máy gỗ riết cái gì cũng thích nhanh. E mà chạy thế e bỏ e đi lun  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

> Làm máy gỗ riết cái gì cũng thích nhanh. E mà chạy thế e bỏ e đi lun


Do cái máy trục chính nó chậm thôi, chứ đẩy lên 24K rpm thì em vẫn cho nó phóng như bay ấy mà  :Big Grin:

----------


## audiophilevn

máy cứng vững như thế cho chạy nhanh chút, chạy chậm an toàn nhưng tốn điện lắm
Mình mà chạy nhôm thì cũng phải f1200 với con makita cùi bắp

----------


## CKD

> máy cứng vững như thế cho chạy nhanh chút, chạy chậm an toàn nhưng tốn điện lắm
> Mình mà chạy nhôm thì cũng phải f1200 với con makita cùi bắp


Trục chính kéo có tầm 2600 rpm thôi à cụ. Feed vậy là max với trục chính rồi ạ.
Stepdown thì tùy vào bề mặt thôi, chạy miệng côn thì ăn ít ít để dung sai tốt

----------


## Gamo

> Máy chậm thì ta cứ từ từ mà gậm.
> Dao hợp kim 6, 2 me, r1
> Feed 400
> Speed 2400
> Stepdown 0.2, cho phần côn.
> 
> Đính kèm 68781


Làm món gì thế ?

----------


## CKD

May quá, vừa khít!

----------


## tuandd1

> May quá, vừa khít!


Làm hàn cell pin hả bác  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

> Làm hàn cell pin hả bác


Không, làm gì có pin mà hàn  :Smile:  Máy khác  :Big Grin:  có kết cấu gần giống.

----------


## CKD

Phôi nhôm đã được tiện tròn + tiện ren


CNC trước cái đồ gá, để định vị


Quất lên chạy và kết quả lần gá #1


Lại lật mặt, hạ bật & khoan trong lần gá #2


Lại cnc thêm cái chi tiết bé bé ghép vào


Ghép vào thế này

----------

haignition, khoa.address, nhatson, Tuan Tran

----------


## CKD

Máy chậm thì gậm từ từ  :Smile: 



Thiệt hại mất 2 cái long đền kẽm  :Wink:

----------


## anhcos

Bắt cái gì mà nhiều lỗ thế CKD?

----------


## CKD

> Bắt cái gì mà nhiều lỗ thế CKD?


Bàn quay đó anh, nhỏ quá không chơi rãnh T được

----------


## caothu

> Bàn quay đó anh, nhỏ quá không chơi rãnh T được


đìu,lâu ngày mới trở lại diễn đàn

----------


## CKD

Tập tọe chạy cnc cái lỗ hình hạt đậu.

----------

anhcos

----------


## caothu

> Tập tọe chạy cnc cái lỗ hình hạt đậu.


cho thêm mấy hình nữa đi ku

----------


## hoangmanh

bác CKD chạy 5 trục à?  Bác caothu sao lại gọi Bác CKD như vậy .

----------


## Tuấn

> bác CKD chạy 5 trục à?  Bác caothu sao lại gọi Bác CKD như vậy .


Cháu nó còn bé, không biết nên mới ăn nói như vây, bác đừng chấp bọn trẻ trâu mà làm gì ạ

----------


## CKD

Mấy bác chấp nhất chi cho đời bớt vui.
Chỉ là cách xưng hô thôi mà, người nam dễ tính và lắm cách xưng lắm ạ! Thính thì mình nhích, không thích thì mình im thôi ạ.

Có cập nhật chút info cho cái *hạt đậu* ở trên. Mời các bác qua đây xem ạ -> link bên dưới
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/78...l=1#post155755

----------

khoa.address

----------


## vufree

Bác CKD dùng solidwork và solidcam bản mấy ạ??? nghe đồn solidwork 2018 không cần cài solkidcam vi Nó tích hợp sẵn phải không ạ?

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Oi, anh Vũ giỏi thế. Có cụ nào thử so sánh Solidworks CAM và SolidCAM chưa?

----------

vufree

----------


## CKD

> Bác CKD dùng solidwork và solidcam bản mấy ạ??? nghe đồn solidwork 2018 không cần cài solkidcam vi Nó tích hợp sẵn phải không ạ?


Em dùng 2013 à a!
Em hay vẽ cho người khác dùng nên phải chơi version thấp nhất có thể.

----------

vufree

----------


## vufree

> Oi, anh Vũ giỏi thế. Có cụ nào thử so sánh Solidworks CAM và SolidCAM chưa?


Giỏi cái khỉ mốc..... kekekkeke

----------


## caothu

> bác CKD chạy 5 trục à?  Bác caothu sao lại gọi Bác CKD như vậy .


nó nhỏ tuổi hơn a thì gọi ku chứ,lâu ngày nhỉ,chú vẫn còn nhớ a chứ,kakaka

----------


## vufree

> Em dùng 2013 à a!
> Em hay vẽ cho người khác dùng nên phải chơi version thấp nhất có thể.


    Bác Duy Anh cho xin link doăload bản Solidcam được không ạh??? kiếm bản xxx hoài không ra... đã cài được solidwork 2013... Thanks

----------


## CKD

Đồ cũ làm sao mà nhớ được link cụ  :Big Grin:  hỏi google thôi à  :Big Grin:

----------

vufree

----------


## CKD

Motor mount

----------


## caothu

> Motor mount


Rút cuộc đang làm máy gì thế chú?

----------


## CKD

> Rút cuộc đang làm máy gì thế chú?


Làm đồ linh tinh thôi ạ!
Mỗi cái máy có vài chi tiết phải CNC nên khoe lên câu view thôi  :Big Grin:

----------


## caothu

Có cần caothu trợ giúp không?tôi chuyê bên lập trình,code kiếc này nọ

----------


## CKD

> Có cần caothu trợ giúp không?tôi chuyê bên lập trình,code kiếc này nọ


Hên xui thôi ạ. Việc vặt thì không dám nhờ vả, nhưng lâu lâu cũng có việc lớn cần nhiều người và nhiều chuyên ngành xoán tay vào cộng tác.
Nếu có nhã ý, bác caothu có thể cho biết chuyên môn của mình để có dịp thì dễ đề xuất cộng tác. Chứ lập trình, code thì chung chung quá ạ.

----------


## CKD

Tập tẹo oxit hóa bề mặt nhôm.
Mất 2 ngày và kha khá lúa để thử. Trong đó mua xong về bỏ xó chiếm phần lớn.


Kết quả:
1. Lấy VOM đo điện trở = 0 có, chứng tỏ bề mặt đã bị oxit hóa.
2. Màu sắc chưa đồng nhất, nghi là vệ snh, xử lý bề mặt chưa tốt. Sẽ thử nghiệm lại rồi báo cáo sau.

Kinh nghiệm.
Nên nghiên cứu lý thuyết kỹ trước khi quyết định mua và thử nghiệm.

Vấn đề bắt đầu khi điện phân lúc được lúc không. Nghĩ là do nồng độ dung dịch nên pha chế các kiểu vẫn vậy.
Tức mình, muốn kiểm tra nhanh. Nên dạo google phát ra cách đo PH. Ola, chạy đi mua máy đo PH gia đình, mua gấp nên gần 600K tại CT, mua rồi về mới tìm tham chiếu nồng độ % với độ PH. Thì thấy PH ≥ 0 thì cũng tầm nước chanh thôi. Axit 20% thì khỏi đo được.
Không đo được nên phải thực nghiệm lại, pha đúng tỷ lệ dung dịch 20%, xong thử tiếp.

----> phát hiện cọng dây dương kẹp vào phôi nhôm nó bị oxit xong không ăn điện  :Smile: .
----> thế là phí mất 600K mua cái máy đo PH rồi. Để dành đo kiểm tra chất lượng nước uống vậy.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Điện trở phải bằng vô cùng chứ a nhỉ

----------

khoa.address

----------


## CKD

> Điện trở phải bằng vô cùng chứ a nhỉ


Hehe, lộn, không dẫn điện, = ~

----------


## CKD

Tình hình như ở trên là có mua cái bút đo PH này.
Lưu ý là nó chỉ đo được nồng độ axit rất nhỏ vì thang đo PH chỉ từ 0-14.

Bác nào có dùng qua rồi xin hỏi ngoài lề chút.
1. Đồ mới mua về có cần phải calibrate lại không?
2. Nhúng vào axit 20% thì có tèo cái ống đo không?
3. Nước đóng tinh khiết (trung hòa) là hiệu nước nào ngoài thị trường?

Ngoài ra H2SO4 20% (khối lượng) thì PH là bi nhiêu nhỉ? Em mấy vụ này dốt đặc!

Số là lúc mới mua về, có đo thử PH của nước uống thấy báo 7.2 là hợp lý. Sau đó chọt vào đo thử axit 20% thì nay nó nhảy loạn cào cào. Để tìm nước tinh khiết pha dung dịch hiệu chuẩn (có kèm theo 2 bịt bột) rồi thử lại.

----------


## nhatson

> Tình hình như ở trên là có mua cái bút đo PH này.
> Lưu ý là nó chỉ đo được nồng độ axit rất nhỏ vì thang đo PH chỉ từ 0-14.
> 
> Bác nào có dùng qua rồi xin hỏi ngoài lề chút.
> 1. Đồ mới mua về có cần phải calibrate lại không?
> 2. Nhúng vào axit 20% thì có tèo cái ống đo không?
> 3. Nước đóng tinh khiết (trung hòa) là hiệu nước nào ngoài thị trường?
> 
> Ngoài ra H2SO4 20% (khối lượng) thì PH là bi nhiêu nhỉ? Em mấy vụ này dốt đặc!
> ...


đê định lượng axit thì dùng NaOH chuẩn độ thôi ah

----------


## motogia

Theo cách bác nhatson cũng ổn, em có thấy mấy tên trên mạng dùng  arduino làm bộ đo PH đó, từ khóa "Arduino to Measure pH " bác thử xem thêm có dùng được không.
còn nước hiệu chuẩn có bán trên thị trường mà bác: ví dụ: https://hannavietnam.com/detail-prod...-chai-500ml-16
PS, có cái link dùng Pic nè bác.
https://libstock.mikroe.com/projects/view/1402/ph-meter
link arduino ạ: https://www.dfrobot.com/wiki/index.p...(SKU:_SEN0161).

----------


## CKD

> Theo cách bác nhatson cũng ổn, em có thấy mấy tên trên mạng dùng  arduino làm bộ đo PH đó, từ khóa "Arduino to Measure pH " bác thử xem thêm có dùng được không.
> PS, có cái link dùng Pic nè bác.
> https://libstock.mikroe.com/projects/view/1402/ph-meter
> link arduino ạ: https://www.dfrobot.com/wiki/index.p...(SKU:_SEN0161).


PH từ 0-14 thì không đo được nồng độ axit cao bác ạ. Cái que đo em mua là 0-14 đó.

----------

motogia

----------


## nhatson

> PH từ 0-14 thì không đo được nồng độ axit cao bác ạ. Cái que đo em mua là 0-14 đó.


lười thì cân đi ah, 30% ~ 1.2kg 1lit  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

Cái này không phải em làm, mà là em đang bảo trì, tiện chủ đề nên show ở đây luôn ạ.

Chuẩn bị rả nó ra bảo trì, anh em nào làm rồi cho xin tí kinh nghiệm ạ.

Cảm ơn!

----------


## CKD

Lâu lâu mới làm sản phẩm cẩn thận thế này
- Làm mặt đế: quét mặt, khoan, taro, chamfer. Mục đích để gá và định vị phôi.
- Quét mặt 2 mặt phôi để phẳng + đúng độ dày mong muốn.
- Định vị phôi, móc lỗ sau đó gá đặt.
- Profile cutout (slot mill) có chừa lượng dư (cắt thô)
- Profile cutout (chạy tinh)
- Chamfer lại mấy cái lỗ, cạnh thì dùng nhám chà nhẹ qua phát.
- Vệ sinh ---> done!

----------


## CKD

Bộ cữ khoan gỗ  :Smile:

----------

